

Why Google built Incognito Mode - javery
http://runofnetwork.adzerk.com/general/why-google-built-incognito-mode

======
waqf
Well, this explains why incognito mode doesn't have the features I want: I
mostly use it because I don't want website X to know (via web bugs, syndicated
advertising, etc.) that I visited website Y, or what my account name there is.

And what I hate most about Chrome's implementation is that you can only have
two profiles (i.e. portfolios of cookies) at once (one normal and one
incognito), and your incognito cookies persist until you close all incognito
windows simultaneously. It would make more sense if each incognito window were
its own profile.

------
user24
Interesting perspective, and it makes a lot of sense. It really shows why
making a browser was a smart move for Google.

